# Pay now,pay later



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

We've been having really nice weather. Broke 70 yesterday still cutting grass ,not that cold at night. 10 day forecast looks good. So,just like a credit card that is due.We will be paying for it later in the month or early Dec. Lake is still warm so all it takes is a nice wind over the lake and cold air from Canada ,bingo! 40 inches on the first snow again!:realmad:


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Would hot air from Canada be better.........?


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

There is a bit of hot air in the Canadian weather thread. Lol


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm taking advantage of of the weather. Going through stuff a little more throughly than usual actually touching up paint, etc. I agree with Grandview though, we will probably pay for it later...maybe not though, I have a bunch of per visit stuff this year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Mr.Markus;1342871 said:


> Would hot air from Canada be better.........?


Yes it would ,and no Export beer breath either!


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

If you look at the radar this morning, you can see the lake effect rain showers setting up. The air isn't cold enough yet - but once it does cool down, the snow can sure stack up quickly.


----------

